# Hausautomatisierung Wetterdaten



## PBO-WE (26 Oktober 2008)

Hallo.

Ich habe manchmal komische Ideen, aber vielleicht hat ja einer auch schon mal so ne Idee gehabt und sich schon mal schlau gemacht.

Ich dachte mir, dass man doch wunderbar Wetterdaten (Vorhersage) aus dem Netz ziehen kann und damit die Heizungsregelung beeinflussen könnte.

Hat jemand ne Idee, wo man solche Daten her bekommt und wie man sie Auswerten kann, dass sie in der S7 verarbeitet werden können?

Gruß


----------



## funkdoc (26 Oktober 2008)

warum denn?

für die steuerung der heizung ist nur die aktuelle temperatur/klima ausschlaggebend.

grüsse


----------



## PBO-WE (26 Oktober 2008)

Naja.
Eine Fussbodenheizung ist eher träge und heizt lange nach oder braucht lange, bis sie wieder aufgeheizt ist.
Da ich relativ große Fenster habe, wird es schnell warm in der Bude, obwohl es draussen kalt ist. Dann merkt die Heizung natürlich, dass die Rücklauftemperatur steigt und regelt runter, aber nachts wirds dann wieder scheiß kalt und die Heizung kann den abgekühlten Boden nicht so schnell aufheizen.
Daher die Idee, wenn ich weiß, dass morgen die Sonne scheint, kann ich die Heizung schon in der Nacht langsam runter fahren.


----------



## repök (26 Oktober 2008)

*Hatte auch so komische Idee*

Hier kanst du was bekommen. 
Ich habe auch mal was versucht es aber gelassen. Die Daten werden nur zur Anzeige gebracht.
Noch ein schönes WE


----------



## jabba (26 Oktober 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> warum denn?
> 
> für die steuerung der heizung ist nur die aktuelle temperatur/klima ausschlaggebend.
> 
> grüsse


 
Hab vor Jahren auch mal damit angefangen weil ich Nachtspeicherheizung habe, das wird das richtig interessant. Da ich damals aber kein DSL bekommen konnte hatte ich das Projekt eingestellt.  Gerade im Herbst und Frühjahr lädt die Heizung stark bei Nachtfrösten auf, aber Tags scheint die Sonne und ich würde kaum Heizung benötigen. Aber mittlerweile habe ich meinen "Standardregler" soweit optimiert das es ohne geht.

Du siehst es gäbe durchaus schon bedarf das Wetter im vorraus mit einzubeziehen. Nur müßte dann auch noch die Wettervorhersage passen


----------



## funkdoc (26 Oktober 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Nur müßte dann auch noch die Wettervorhersage passen



tja...nicht nur das sondern auch die programmiererei mit diesen angenommenen werten. da fährt man oft ins ineffiziente.

grüsse


----------



## thomass5 (26 Oktober 2008)

bei ELV und Co gibts auch die Satelitengestützten Geräte zur Wettervorhersage. wenn man aus denen die Daten rausbekommt?
Thomas


----------



## thomass5 (28 November 2008)

http://www.hkw-elektronik.de/pdf/DB%20W-Protokoll-V%201.pdf
ist ein Anfang


----------



## tobias (28 November 2008)

Hallo,


> Ich dachte mir, dass man doch wunderbar Wetterdaten (Vorhersage) aus dem Netz ziehen kann und damit die Heizungsregelung beeinflussen könnte.


Wir machen das seit Winter 2004/2005 so - zuerst von 'Hand' in die CPU aktualisiert, seit lezten Winter aber vollautomatisiert. Die Einsparung unserer Heizung (Öl - Bj.197x - stabiles HighEnd Markenfabrikat) war auf Anhieb >45%.
Weswegen meine Mitstreiter und insbesondere ich uns dann auch ultimativ mit einigen (politisch)Beteiligten in die Klamotten bekamen warum das seitdem nicht weiterführend unterstützt wird. 
Das bringt also gewaltig viel die Heizkurven an die Vorhersagen zu koppeln. Unsere bisher genutzte Wetterstation (per iNet) liegt 8km entfernt und hatte über 2005 geloggt 95%,2006 93%, 2007 96%, 2008 bisher 99% Trefferquote übers Jahr gerechnet. Im Winter sinds bei der Vorhersagetendenz jeweils 100%.

Leider liegen die Daten nur graphisch vor - hatte ich per anderem Faden (Thread) schon mal hier irgendwo erklärt). Folglich war es in den Zeitaufwändigen Programmabschnitten mehr eine 'Bildverarbeitung' denn Regelung zu programmieren.
Zu Details der benutzten Wetterstation und der Vorgaben/Technik der Auswertung sage ich öffentlich derzeit allerdings nichts, da wir mit den Heinis schon länger um eine eigene Wetterstation im Gesamtnetz 'kontakten' und daher ich die Verhandlungsposition nicht schwächen möchte. 
Es ist nämlich niemandem hier mehr klar warum Energiesparmassnahmen mit dem Wirkungsgrad (und zudem noch kostenlos sind ....) nicht unterstützt, bzw. weitergehend von den Stasi-Blauköppen in Berlin behindert werden.
Was wichtig ist eigene 'Trägheitskurven' der beheizten 'Immobilie' über ein bis zwei Heizperioden zu ermitteln und einzurechnen. Wir machen das zudem über langfristige Mittelwerte die wir selber aufzeichneten. Als wir die Heizkurven hatten und uns auf Erfahrungswerte (z.Bsp. adäquater Wetterumschwung 2004) mit-beziehen konnten hält das Ding ca. auf +- 0,5°C die Vorgaben ein. Dieses Jahr sprangs auch erstmalig 'punktgenau' an - bestimmt also (bisher) die Heizperiode selbst. 
Ich kann das so gesehen nur empfehlen
tobias


----------



## tuneit (28 November 2008)

tobias schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wir machen das seit Winter 2004/2005 so - zuerst von 'Hand' in die CPU aktualisiert, seit lezten Winter aber vollautomatisiert. Die Einsparung unserer Heizung (Öl - Bj.197x - stabiles HighEnd Markenfabrikat) war auf Anhieb >45%.
> Weswegen meine Mitstreiter und insbesondere ich uns dann auch ultimativ mit einigen (politisch)Beteiligten in die Klamotten bekamen warum das seitdem nicht weiterführend unterstützt wird.
> ...


 

und wie lest ihr die daten aus dem Internet aus?bzw benutzt ihr step7?


----------



## tobias (28 November 2008)

>>>>die Daten auslesen ...
das geht eben nicht - weil die rein graphisch vorliegen!
Da liegt das Manko, man kann die kaufen - nur bevor wir Daten zum 'Verheizen' kaufen nimmt dann schon lieber Holz.
Das muss also irgendwie errechnet werden - das auch noch je nach Vorlage anders. Es gibt ja mehrere Anbieter von 'Wetterdiensten', mit Glück findet man da einen der vielleicht gerade in der Nähe 'passt' und auch Textform präsentiert. Bei uns in der Nähe aber gibts nur 'Bilder'. 
Die Vorhersage basiert zudem ja auf umfangreicheren Rechenmodellen mit 'Satellitenunterstützung' und damit praktisch nicht selber zu erstellen. Anders sähe das aus wer mit einer eigenen Wetterstation dem 'Verbund' beitritt - dort erhält man dann die Vorhersage seiner Station natürlich im Klartext. Erforderliche Investition so um die 23k-Euro ...
Deswegen haben wir uns dazu auch mit anderen Interessenten in der Nachbarschaft gebündelt. Im Normalfall kommt das aber eher nicht in Frage und man ist wohl oder übel auf eine graphische Auswertung angewiesen. 
Dabei bleibt dann die Frage wielange das akzeptiert wird - kleinere Veränderungen im Graphikformat oder Massstab 'kippen' da jedesmal einiges der Umrechnungsalgorhytmen. Da muss sich deshalb jeder sein Ding suchen. 

>>> Step 7 -- Auswertung in der SPS
Bei uns läuft die Hzg-Steuerung auch nur mit 'ner 226. Einfach weil die 300-er im Hausgebrauch (viel) mehr Strom fressen. Aber selbst 'ne 319PN verschluckte sich zumeist an der 'graphischen Umrechnung'. Folglich bleibt nur die Vorhersage (zumeist eh 24h statisch) einmal am Tag abzuholen und die Eckdatenpunkte seiner 'Vorlieben' dann daraus zu bestimmen. 
Bei uns gehen Windstärke&Richtung, Sonnenscheindauer und natürlich Temperaturverlauf direkt in unsere Umrechnung mit ein, Regen, Hagel oder Schnee dann nach Erfahrungswerten. 
Schnee ist ein grosser Faktor, konnte ich gerade wieder auswerten. Mit 15cm gut gehaltener Schneedecke auf unserem Flachdach braucht man nur noch 60% Heizleistung. Früher war die Schneelast immer nach 24h 'weggeheizt' - jetzt 'isolierte' die bis zur Tauperiode. Da dies allers aus der Vorhersage 4 bzw. auch 6 Tage im Voraus erkennbar war spart man so zwei Heiztage, bzw. kann alternativ in diesen Zeiten dann Energie puffern. 
Die Errechnung der Daten (auch aus den Gemälden) machen wir aber per 'PC'. Momentan gerade der: http://www.ssv-comm.de/en/products/embedded.php


----------



## tobias (28 November 2008)

Hallo
wenn das Auswerten der Graphik jemanden vom Prinzip her interessiert habe ich mal ein zip angehängt. 
Das ist ein einfacher Weg der Ansicht um überhaupt einen Eindruck zu bekommen in SVG die Koordinaten von Linien oder Pfaden abzufragen. Der rasende rote Punkt gibt, bei einem darüber gelegten Koordinatenkreuz, an jedem Schnittpunkt seine 'Position' preis und diese kann übernommen werden. Das ist hochgenau, da eben das originale ursprüngliche Koordinatenkreuz miterfasst ist und Abweichungen sofort auffallen (würden).

Sämtliche Komponenten das zu erzeugen befinden sich in 'inkscape' - auch die Remotesteuerung ist dort als Tutorial beschrieben (in engl.). Der Rest, und wie die Koordinaten ermittelt werden steht u.a. bei www.datenverdrahten.de
Schwieriger wurde es das dann zu daemonisieren und ohne Browser im Hintergrund lauffähig zu gestalten. 'Extras' wie JavaScript versagen da und man muss Umwege gehen. Jedoch funktionierts auch da. 

Dies SVG -Format ist ist in unterschiedlichen Browsern teilweise schwer darstellbar oder wenig lauffähig ...  Bei mir läufts selber nur (vollständig) im IE6.x plus Adobe 6.0beta SVG-Viewer. Da dessen Entwicklung eingestellt wird weiss ich nicht obs noch zum Download bereitsteht bzw. ob die Animationen und Koordinatenausgaben in neueren Browsern wie IE7.x gehen.  Im Opera 8.5 gehts bei mir jedenfalls nicht - SVG ist immer etwas Glückssache.


----------



## Johannes F (4 Dezember 2008)

das hört sich alles sehr gut und interessant an, kann mir nur noch nicht so richtig erklären wie man so etwas bei einem einfamilienhaus einsetzen könnte. ich meine wie man mit der vorhersage energie sparen kann.
was und wie würde man dann z.b. an einer heizung regeln, bzw. runterfahren. bei mir ist z.b. in allen wohnräumen fußbodenheizung.

also ich habe vorkurzem meine heizung auf einen niedrigtemp. kessel umbauen lassen, also damit konnte ich zu meiner 8jahre alten heizung ca 25% öl sparen (grob hochgerechnet, sie ist erst seit 9mon. eingebaut).

ich will keinen kritisieren bin halt einfach nur neugierig und immer offen für neues, deshalb hinterfrage ich eben alles.

respekt an „tobias“ das du damit so einen guten erfolg hast und es auch gut funktioniert. welche größe hat das gebäude?


----------



## PBO-WE (4 Dezember 2008)

Hallo.
Bei mir habe ich folgendes Problem:
Fußbodenheizung wie bei Dir auch. Ich weiß nicht wie gut Deine Regelung ist, aber ich habe immer zu hohe temperaturen, wenn mal die sonne in meine großen Fenster scheint.
Wenn nun meine Heizung schon am Vortag weiß, dass am nächsten Tag 6h die Sonne in die Fenster knallt, kann ich damit Energie sparen.
So stelle ich mir das auf jeden Fall vor.
Die normale Heizungsregelung regelt halt normal nur auf die aktuellen Temperaturen und bei Fußbodenheizung dauert es halt lange, bis diese abkühlt oder aufheizt.


----------



## Johannes F (5 Dezember 2008)

also ich habe mir noch nie gedanke über meine heizung gemacht, nur wenn sie mal wieder kapput war oder öl bestellt werden musste.
ja das ist wirklich interessant das man die vorlauftemp. zu einer bestimmten zeit schon runterregelt wenn sie eigentlich laut regelung noch nicht runtergeregelt werden darf.
ich habe bei mir nicht wirklich große fenster aber dafür einen großen wintergarten mit >45m² 
da könnte man wirklich energie sparen, evtl. müsse ich mal die daten mitloooggggen und auswerten.

gibt es noch andere dinge die evtl. interessant sind parallel mitzuloggen, ich würde jetzt einfach mal die
-vorlauf temp. der heizung
-raum temp. (jedes raumes)
-außentemp.
-evtl. brenndauer der heizung selbst, wobei man hier unterscheiden muss zwischen anforderung für warm wasser und warmer bude


----------



## tobias (5 Dezember 2008)

Hallo
ich fasse das mal punktuell etwas vereinfacht zusammen, ohne auf einzelne messpunkte/ Logger einzugehen. Zwei Dinge die angesprochen sind und (fast) direkten Einfluss haben zuerst


> welche größe hat das gebäude?


Das haben wir auf 16 x 12m Grundfläche, EG, unterkellert und isoliertes Dachgeschoss 'gemittelt'. Da unterschiedliche Gebäude in der Nachbarschaft da 'mitmachen' allerdings nur als grober Richtwert - entscheidend ist nicht Grösse sondern Bausubstanz (Fertighaus vs. Massivbau ...). Grundsätzlich: Je mehr Steine umso besser.


> Wenn nun meine Heizung schon am Vortag weiß, dass am nächsten Tag 6h die Sonne in die Fenster knallt, kann ich damit Energie sparen.


das ist der Punkt ! Insbesondere bei Fassadenvorbauten weiterer Heizflächen wie Wintergarten oder 'Wärmeschutzverglasung'. Letzteres eher entgegengerichtet.
Da bei uns noch weitere Faktoren wie x-m³ Pufferspeicher, Solar oder selbsterzeugt zugeführte 'Energiereserven' mitspielen lasse ich das mal alles weg. Unter dem Strich ist es immer auch nur eine 'vorrausermittelte Wärmemenge' die zu dem Zeitpunkt für die Stelle zur Verfügung stehen sollte. 
Genaue Eckpunkte dazu brachten erst langfristige Messungen - jeder Bau hat andere 'Trägheitsverläufe'. Während bei mir in der 'Hütte'(Massiv) bei 0°C Aussentemp. _und_ windstiller Trockenheit fast 30h zwischen Total-Abschaltung der Heizung und 5°C Temperaturabsenkung im Raummittel liegen, sinds zwei Häuser weiter nur knapp 9h ... oder, oder ...
Je schneller das auskühlt, desto schneller heizt es auch wieder auf - eigentlich ist aber der Einsparungsfaktor gerade zwischen 'Nachtabsenkung' und Wiederbeginn der Aufheizung angesiedelt. Da spielen Sonneneinstrahlung (und vor allen Dingen: wann die kommt) eine grosse Rolle. Gut 60% der Jahreseinsparung liegen zudem in den Übergangszeiten - bei knallig -20°C bringt die Vorhersage auch nichts mehr. 
-----------------------------------------------
Der nächste Punkt ist 'Strahlung, Konvektion oder Behaglichkeit' - wie man es denn nennen möchte. Es gibt Räüme (grosse Fensterflächen und viel 'Fernsehsüchtiges Publikum') da hilft nur möglichst viele 'Zuschauer' zu versammeln - mit heizen passt denen das nie ...
Andere Räume (eher dunkel & abgeschattet) eignen sich perfekt W#ärme zu speichern - bei mir als Beispiel grosse Flure. 
Wichtig ist, eine umfangreiche Kontrolle der Wandtemperaturen - und das ist meines Erachtens überhaupt mit der Punkt welcher die Sache erfolgreich gestaltet,obwohl meine Mitstreiter das anders sehen. 
Ich bin der Meinung das bei einem Konstanthalten der Wandtemperaturen der Rest fast von alleine immer passt - die Wände benötigen dazu jedoch bauartbedingt notwendige Massen.  
Die Leute die Leichtbauwände bevorzugen meinen das per Isolierung kompensieren zu können - bringt aber eher nichts. Und lässt sich gut sehen an einer seit letztem Jahr mit verglichenen isolierten 'Stahlblechhalle'. Die lässt sich per Vorhersage kostengünstiger aufheizen, aber Speicherkapazität ist gleich Null.
------------------------------------------------
Man sollte die Betrachtungen auch in der Übergangszeit beginnen - tagsüber Sonne & annähernd 20°C (8.Oktober 2008)  und Nachts 'Temperatursturz' auf 3°C. 
Am 9.Okt. wiederholte es sich dann. Und da sieht man gut was passiert wenn man's weiss (Vorhersage) oder einfach die Heizung durchlaufen lässt. 
Dazu addieren sich später Wandtemperaturen etc., evtl. Speicherkapazitäten oder 'Umlüftung' was alles an unterschiedlichen Tricks da hausiert. 
Und dann bleiben noch die sog. 'Verluste' (Niedertemp/Brennwert vs. 'Ölofen'). Die bedürfen jeweils einer speziellen Betrachtung. Nicht alle 'Verluste' (Schornsteinfegermessung ...) sind Verluste. Der Schornstein heizt mit - und ein warmer Schornstein hält länger (warm) ...
... da wirds dann leicht schonmal philosophisch. Bei uns prallen da alle Ansichten erstmal zusammen und wir versuchen das Punkt für Punkt dann nachzumessen. 
Ist folglich schon ein riesen 'Wust' an Daten - doch in besagter 'Übergangszeit' arbeitet die Vorhersage eigentlich von Anfang an selbstredend 'produktiv'. Und war bei uns zumindest bis 2004/2005 auch nichts weiter als eine Vorhersageunterstützte 'Atomuhr'. Wo wir die Vorhersagewerte jeweils noch mit Hand eingaben sobald die vorlagen. Und denn etwas geschätzt war das gut. 
Der Rest ist 'Feintuning' - anscheinend bringt das auch nochmal einiges 
Gruss
tobias


----------



## Johannes F (5 Dezember 2008)

hatte auch noch eine quelle für vorhersage daten gefunden
http://profi.wetteronline.de/
leider ist die auflösung nicht optimal, "Nordatlantik / Europa"


----------



## tobias (5 Dezember 2008)

Hallo
man muss sich eine möglichst passende regionale Station mit entsprechender Vorhersage suchen. Als Beispiel:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/104031.html
und dann dazu schon im Nachhinein 'aufbereitete' Vergleichsdaten wie bspw.:
http://www.evo-energie.de/Dezember.196.0.html
Hier im Forum sind auch einige andere (die Flughafenstationen - ohne langfristige Vorhersage), oder der DWD hat auch ein paar Referenzstationen (mit eingeschränkter Vorhersage). 
Daten in 'Textform' sind jedoch Mangelware - regional gibts nur welche in grossen 'Ballungsgebieten' und die weichen erfahrungsgemäss gegen das 'platte Land' um (doch) einige Grad und bei Wind und Regen um viele Stunden ab. 
Die Auswertung der Daten oder der Grafik ist ein ganz anderer (und zweitrangiger) Punkt. Davor liegt zuerst zusammenzusuchen was man wie gebrauchen könnte und wie dieses in die vorhandene Heizung so eingemodelt werden könnte das es was bringt.
Nicht zuletzt schreibt ja auch manche Heizung schon 'feste (kritische) Betriebsparameter vor. Die sind ja erstmal gegeben und solange nicht alles neu gebaut wird unumstösslich zu berücksichtigen. Ein Beispiel wären Kessel - nicht alle können dauernde Betriebstemperatursprünge zwischen 20 und 85°C gut ab. Die knacken erst einige Zeit und denn is over ...
... für z.Bsp. Pufferbetrieb mit 4 x am Tag oder 2h aufheizen und dann wieder auf Raumtemperatur abkühlen lassen sind die nicht geeignet. Genauso die Kondensation (Schwefel etc.) lässt einige 'Modelle' krepieren sobald die unter 55°C gefahren werden. Ganz abgesehen vom Schornstein - es gibt da einiges mit zu beachten.
Die getestete verbrauchsgünstige Möglichkeit war/ist aber bisher überall lange Heizpausen und möglichst vollständige Trennung der Wasserkreisläufe vom 'Schornstein' (Kessel). Die Auskühlungsverluste sind ein grosser Faktor - wenn die Heizung steht und das Wasser weiter durch den Kessel zirkuliert kühlt es mit voller Heizfläche zum Schornstein raus. 
Daraus ergeben sich günstigere und ungünstigere Heizzeitpunkte wo man durch geschicktes Steuern an den Vorhersagen lang die ein um andere kWh vor der Verschrottung 'recyclen' kann. 
Dazu müssen jedoch vorher alle tatsächlichen Abhängigkeiten erfasst und bekannt sein - was man sonst vermeintlich einspart muss 12h später dann doppelt wieder reingepumpt werden


----------



## Johannes F (23 Juli 2009)

habe eben zufällig mal wieder etwas gesehen.gibt es eine wetterstation die ihre daten aus dem www bekommt, von der firma www.foreca.de .
auf der internetseite gibt es ein beispiel um mit xml wetter-daten auszulesen.
ob das so funktioniert kann ich aber nicht sagen, evtl. kennt sich von euch jemand damit aus.


----------



## tobias (23 Juli 2009)

Hallo
viel kann ich da zum heutigen Stand nicht sagen, ganz einfach weil es 10 Monate her ist wo ich das Ding probierte und seitdem 'links' liegen ließ.
Es gab/gibt dazu auch eine Anzeigeeinheit - die hatte seinerzeit allerdings das Manko die Daten nicht direkt aus dem Netz fischen zu können, sondern nur über PC. Im PC war ein WLAN USB-Stick gestöpselt, der entsprechend aktualisiert, anschließend bei ausgeschaltetem PC (wenn der USB-POrt stromversorgt blieb) die Daten (voll proprietär) an die 'Wanduhr' funkte. Obs heute was besseres gibt == .

Was gut war - (und einfacher ging als die von mir praktizierte Methode, mit anderen 'Wetterdiensten' deren Bilder/Graphiken zurückzudigitalisieren), war aus der Seite direkt per embedded PC (Hutschiene) auf die Seitendaten zugreifen zu können; also die Site einfach zu parsen. Dieses 'Parsen' hatte aber immer nur gewisse 'Wirkungsgrade' - weil der Seitenaufbau laufend änderte ............
Zudem war bei uns das Manko, daß die zwar jede kleine Ortschaft angeben und auch stündlich aktualisieren, die Daten aber allesamt nur der Messtation am nächst gelegenem Flughafen entstammten - der dummerweise von hier 52km entfernt liegt.
Eben mal getestet scheint sich da nichts geändert zu haben - hier regnets in Strömen und die Anzeige lautet trocken, weils am Flughafen jetzt die Sonne scheint. Die Temperatur Punkt 18 Uhr aktualisiert weicht hier angezeigt um 7°C ab. 


Über einen längeren Zeitraum mit den tatsächlichen Wetterzustand verglichen war die Abweichung am Standort der Messtation gering und tolerierbar - bei uns allerdings lag es aufgrund der 52km Entfernung und in anderer Wetterzone aufgrund eines Flußverlaufes gelegen, meilenweit daneben. Die Genauigkeit der Prognose der benachbarten Station eines anderen Anbieters wurde nicht annähernd erreicht. 

Ansonsten fand ich das Teil auch praktisch, da lange Vorhersage, viele detaillierte Daten (Luftdruck usw.) und Aktualisierung fast minutengenau - also immer zur vollen Stunde. 
Das haben andere nicht, die aktualisieren zwar auch theoretisch jede Stunde einmal, aber denn 21:34 uhr und das nächste Mal 22:01 ..... zum Loggen (insbesondere Sonne & Regen) ist das denkbar ungünstig. 
Die graphische Auswertung mache ich ja mit SVG. Deswegen sage ich zu XML nichts mehr ... das ist bei genauem Hinsehen alles wenig ausgereift - meines Erachtens. 
Wenns gelingt es auf dem PC sichtbar zu machen sieht man im Screen der Hutschiene einen dicken 'schwarzen Fleck' und auf dem 'Touch' des Handys ein gelbes Kreuz. Alles aber 100% XML ... SVG ...oder noch Tolleres. Gelang mir auch noch nicht dieses (in einfachsten Beispielen) direkt in der SPS zu verwursten. Obwohl die neuen S7-1200 das können (sollen) --- wenns funktioniert ist es Klasse, nur eben funktioniert es meistens nicht. 
Ein Ding ist, daß die ganzen 'Ajax-XML' Verbindungen aus Sicherheitsgründen 'crossite- skriptings' ablehnen (sollen). Durchblicken tue ich da nicht genau - aber es reiht sich in der Praxis auf den Displays und embeddeds tatsächlich Fehlermeldung an Fehlermeldung. 
Bei mir auf dem PC mit Win2000 und IE6.0 mit Adobe SVG Reader 6.0Beta hingegen läuft das schon ewig (seit 2004). Warum weiß ich nicht .... und blieb da weiter bei meiner alten Methode


----------

